# Acompañarme (infinitive as imperative)



## IKI_75

Hello!

As far as I know, the infinitive in the Spanish language can be used as imperative but it is used as an impersonal command when addressing all listeners or readers. For instance: _No fumar!_

Can the Spanish infinitive, in some context, be used as imperative when addresing one person?

In a Spanish language movie (set in the Middle ages) a female character said to a male character _"Acompañarme!"_ It was just one sentence. The literal translation of _"acompañar"_ is "accompany" but in the movie, according to the situation, _"Acompañarme!"_  was translated "Follow me!".

Can the Spanish infinitive be used in this way, addressing one person or is it some kind of old use?

Maybe I didn`t hear it correctly but I do think the actress said "Acompañarme!"

Thank you!


----------



## malidiera

She should have said "acompañadme". And it means "come with me", though the might have followed her (walked after her) due to her position, or her sex, or any other reason...

In any case, it is nowadays very common, at least in Spain, to hear the infinitive instead of the imperative when it can´t be used that way. You can even see it written! It is a mistake, and personally I find it quite horrible. Sometimes I want to shout out loud: "It is "id", not "ir" or "decídmelo", not "decírmelo"...".


----------



## Wandering JJ

I've noticed that the infinitive is use a lot in recipes when telling people what to do. Perhaps it's a sort of 'informal imperative'?


----------



## chamyto

Wandering JJ said:


> I've noticed that the infinitive is use a lot in recipes when telling people what to do. Perhaps it's a sort of 'informal imperative'?



From my point of view this is not an imperative in essence, this is a suggestion somebody should do.

(Hay que) verter dos cucharadas de azúcar.


----------



## duvija

I think I've told this more than once, but ... I was walking in Buenos Aires, with my two kids. I'm an idiot, so I had my camera crossed over one shoulder and my bag over the other. (Did I explain it?) Well, I was hot and I decided to remove my coat, without removing first the other straps, so I was basically strangling myself. Then an old guy, very serious and well dressed, raised his finger, turned to my kids, and said 'Ayudar a la madre a sacarse el saco!'. We cracked up laughing... (Yes, it was meant as an imperative).


----------



## IKI_75

malidiera said:


> She should have said "acompañadme". And it means "come with me", though the might have followed her (walked after her) due to her position, or her sex, or any other reason...



Yes, probably the actress said "acompañadme". It is logical from a grammatical point of view. My ear is still untrained for the Spanish phonetics and probably that is why I didn`t hear it correctly. 
As I mentioned before, the actress said "acompañadme" to one person, not to a group of people. Here is my explanation about this: In the past centuries the present _vosotros _verb forms were used as a polite way of addressing one person. Later on the _usted_ forms appeared. The movie was set in the Middle ages and that is why the female character used that form of addressing.


----------



## Wandering JJ

chamyto said:


> From my point of view this is not an imperative in essence, this is a suggestion somebody should do.
> 
> (Hay que) verter dos cucharadas de azúcar.


That's a nice explanation, chamyto. Thanks.


----------



## Orejitas

So, just to clarify the general usage, when I see a sign that says "no fumar" or "no pisar el pasto", or cookbooks with the instructions written with infinitives instead of imperatives, the infinitive form is being used because it's milder than the the imperative, more of a suggestion?


----------



## Amapolas

Orejitas said:


> So, just to clarify the general usage, when I see a sign that says "no fumar" or "no pisar el pasto", or cookbooks with the instructions written with infinitives instead of imperatives, the infinitive form is being used because it's milder than the the imperative, more of a suggestion?



Not really. It isn't milder. "No pisar el pasto" is an outright prohibition. To make it milder you'd use "se ruega no fumar / no pisar el césped".  
It's simply more idiomatic. It's the way we use it. 
A suggestion would be something like "sería preferible que se abstenga de fumar", "sería mejor que no entrara con los zapatos mojados". 
As to instructions in cookbooks or manuals, I've always thought it's a way to avoid choosing between you and thou, i.e. betweeen usted and tú. If you conjugate the verb, you see, you'd have to choose between "agrega" and "agregue" un litro de leche. The conjugated forms are used sometimes, though.


----------



## Lurrezko

La diferencia estriba, en mi opinión, entre dirigirse a alguien en concreto o dar una orden en general. Si te diriges a un grupo de personas en particular, _no pisar el césped/pasto_ está usado en lugar del imperativo (_no piséis/no pisen_), en cuyo caso es incorrecto. Pero en un letrero el sentido del mandato es general (_no fumar, girar a la izquierda_, etc.), y en ese caso entiendo que es correcto. Lo mismo ocurre con las instrucciones de cualquier tipo, aunque no con sentido de mandato sino de protocolo a seguir.

Un saludo


----------



## Amapolas

That's it. That's a perfect explanation, Lurrezko.


----------



## Orejitas

Yay   In that case I think I get it: the infinitive is used instead of the imperative on signs and similar contexts because they are directed at the general public, not at a specific person or people.  I've always wondered about that.


----------



## Grayinchile

This still doesn't explain the porteño saying _'Ayudar a la madre a sacarse el saco!'_


----------



## Amapolas

Grayinchile said:


> This still doesn't explain the porteño saying _'Ayudar a la madre a sacarse el saco!'_



I've never heard that one and I'm porteña. 
However, when you quote a saying out of context it's often in the infinitive, but when you actually use it you conjugate the verb: _Ese no ayuda a la madre a sacarse el saco_, for example.


----------



## talassalum

En algunos dialectos, por ejemplo en andaluz, o en argentino, según leo ahora, el infinitivo puede utilizarse como forma informal de imperativo. En Sevilla, por ejemplo, podría oírse algo como lo de "Ayudar a la madre a sacarse el saco!" (sin el saco, por supuesto). La forma de infinitivo sustituye a la segunda del plural de imperativo en todos los casos, sin depender de la generalidad del oyente como puntualizaba Lurrezco. Creo que no es algo particular del español, sino que también ocurre en otras lenguas.  
Dejando de lado el carácter normativo de la Real Academia Española, la cito para demostrar que se reconoce como uso coloquial:

No se considera correcto, en el habla esmerada, el uso del infinitivo en lugar del imperativo para dirigir una orden a una segunda persona del plural, como se hace a menudo en el habla coloquial:
_¡Venir aquí ahora mismo, granujas!_
_Poneros el pijama y dormiros cuanto antes.

(_http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gesp.../$File/CuestionesparaelFAQdeconsultas.htm#ap9)


----------



## IKI_75

talassalum said:


> En algunos dialectos, por ejemplo en andaluz, o en argentino, según leo ahora, el infinitivo puede utilizarse como forma informal de imperativo. En Sevilla, por ejemplo, podría oírse algo como lo de "Ayudar a la madre a sacarse el saco!" (sin el saco, por supuesto). La forma de infinitivo sustituye a la segunda del plural de imperativo en todos los casos, sin depender de la generalidad del oyente como puntualizaba Lurrezco. Creo que no es algo particular del español, sino que también ocurre en otras lenguas.
> Dejando de lado el carácter normativo de la Real Academia Española, la cito para demostrar que se reconoce como uso coloquial:
> 
> No se considera correcto, en el habla esmerada, el uso del infinitivo en lugar del imperativo para dirigir una orden a una segunda persona del plural, como se hace a menudo en el habla coloquial:
> _¡Venir aquí ahora mismo, granujas!_
> _Poneros el pijama y dormiros cuanto antes.
> 
> (_http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gesp.../$File/CuestionesparaelFAQdeconsultas.htm#ap9)



Also an Wkipedia article about the Spanish verb conjugation says about this language phenomenon. It gives examples with many verbs. Here are two examples concerning the verbs _amar_ and _ir_:

The form _amar_ (instead of _amad_) is not normative, but it is the one used in real-life speech. The corresponding pronominal form is _amaos_ formally, plus the not normative _amaros_ or regionally _amarse_. 

The form _ir_ (instead of _id_) is not normative, but it is the one used in real-life speech. The normative second-person plural imperative of the pronominal verb _irse_ is _idos_ (i.e. it does not lose its _d_ as other verbs do), but it is virtually unused, either spoken or written. The form _íos_ is obsolete. The not normative forms used in real-life speech are _iros_ or regionally _irse_. To avoid using these forms, some writers simply use a different verb, i.e. _marchaos_.


----------



## Lurrezko

IKI_75 said:


> The form _amar_ (instead of _amad_) is not normative, but it is the one used in real-life speech.
> 
> The form _ir_ (instead of _id_) is not normative, but it is the one used in real-life speech.



Bueno, conviene puntualizar eso. Las formas de infinitivo se usan muchísimo, qué duda cabe, pero muchos usamos las formas de imperativo, no con afán purista, sino porque así lo aprendimos y nos suena natural (_amad, venid, callaos_, etc). Para los que así lo hacemos, _ayudar a mamá a ponerse la chaqueta_ (en vez de _ayudad_) nos suena a manual de instrucciones. Lo único que no uso y no he oído jamás es _idos_, ahí concuerdo.

Un saludo


----------



## IKI_75

In the source which talassalum pointed out _(_http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gespu...sultas.htm#ap9) there is a paragraph I would like to add. It emphasizes the difference between the ways the infinitive is used as imperative: 1. the use of the infinitive as imperative directed at the general public, and 2. the use of the infinitive instead of the second person plural form of the imperative (which is considered not normative).

No debe confundirse el empleo desaconsejable del infinitivo en lugar del  imperativo de segunda persona del plural con la aparición del  infinitivo con valor exhortativo en indicaciones, advertencias,  recomendaciones o avisos dirigidos a un interlocutor colectivo e  indeterminado, habituales en las instrucciones de uso de los aparatos,  las etiquetas de los productos o los carteles que dan indicaciones,  hacen recomendaciones de tipo cívico o prohíben determinadas acciones en  lugares públicos: _Consumir a temperatura ambiente; Depositar la basura en las papeleras; No fumar; Lavar a mano_.  Se trata, en estos casos, de estructuras impersonales en las que no se  da una orden directa, sino que se pone de manifiesto una recomendación,  una obligación o una prohibición de carácter general, en las que hay que  sobrentender fórmulas del tipo _Se debe consumir... / Es preciso  consumirlo... / Hay que consumirlo... / Se recomienda consumirlo...;  Debe depositarse la basura en las papeleras / Hay que depositar la  basura a las papeleras; No se puede fumar / No se permite fumar; Debe  lavarse a mano / Se recomienda lavarlo a mano. _


----------



## duvija

I assumed the use of  'ayudar' (calle Florida, dicho por uno de esos personajes de novela, viejos, flacos, vestidos de traje blanco), works because the guy made it 'generic'. He didn't know me, or my children, and wouldn't dare give'em a plain order. Therefore, he uses that infinitive.


----------



## jmx

duvija said:


> I assumed the use of 'ayudar' (calle Florida, dicho por uno de esos personajes de novela, viejos, flacos, vestidos de traje blanco), works because the guy made it 'generic'. He didn't know me, or my children, and wouldn't dare give'em a plain order. Therefore, he uses that infinitive.


He might have been a Spanish immigrant or tourist.


----------



## jmx

talassalum said:


> En algunos dialectos, por ejemplo en andaluz, o en argentino, según leo ahora, el infinitivo puede utilizarse como forma informal de imperativo. ... La forma de infinitivo sustituye a la segunda del plural de imperativo en todos los casos, ...


Pues esto me deja de piedra, porque en otras fuentes se dice que ese imperativo plural en -r (el único que uso yo para la forma verbal de _Vosotros_) es el habitual en toda España salvo en Andalucía occidental, en donde antiguamente es probable que no se usaran las formas verbales de _Vosotros_ sino solo las de _Ustedes_, igual que hoy en Canarias y América.


----------



## talassalum

A ver, una cosa es que a veces se utilice la segunda del plural con ustedes, que, a diferencia de Canarias o América en Sevilla se combina normalmente con el verbo en segunda persona y no en tercera como corresponde al ustedes (¿ustedes jugáis esta tarde al fútbol? en vez de ¿ustedes juegan...?) y otra cosa es que el infinitivo, a veces, se construya en infinitivo. ¿Cuál es la fuente, si no es mucho preguntar? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Amapolas

Además, en Argentina  no se usa el infinitivo para el imperativo de 2da. persona del plural. Eso es una confusión que surgió de mezclar la anécdota que contó Duvija con información de otro mensaje.


----------



## duvija

Amapolas said:


> Además, en Argentina no se usa el infinitivo para el imperativo de 2da. persona del plural. Eso es una confusión que surgió de mezclar la anécdota que contó Duvija con información de otro mensaje.



Uhhh, ¿metí la pata?


----------



## Amapolas

No, Duvija, para nada. El hilo es largo y en algún momento alguien (no vos) pensó que acá también se usaba esa forma de imperativo. Yo sólo quería aclarar que era una confusión.


----------



## jmx

talassalum said:


> A ver, una cosa es que a veces se utilice la segunda del plural con ustedes, que, a diferencia de Canarias o América en Sevilla se combina normalmente con el verbo en segunda persona y no en tercera como corresponde al ustedes (¿ustedes jugáis esta tarde al fútbol? en vez de ¿ustedes juegan...?) y otra cosa es que el infinitivo, a veces, se construya en infinitivo. ¿Cuál es la fuente, si no es mucho preguntar? Gracias de antemano.


Pues no recuerdo la fuente .... posiblemente Wikipedia. He encontrado esto, no sé si es muy fiable:





> El área de la oposición vosotros/ustedes se propaga por las provincias de Jaén, Granada, Almería y el norte de Córdoba hasta el Guadalquivir, y el extremo septentrional de las provincias de Huelva y Sevilla. En cambio, en la zona occidental de la región no existe tal oposición: ustedes constituye la única forma empleada bien para la segunda persona del plural (tuteo), bien para el tratamiento de respeto.


(fuente: http://www.andalucia.cc/adarve/Ensayos-12.pdf)

Se deduce que si no hay forma _Vosotros _el único imperativo plural es _canten, tengan_, etc., como en América y Canarias.

Y sobre el uso del imperativo plural en -r, como he dicho es el único que yo he usado en mi vida (y no soy andaluz) y aunque en este y otros hilos haya foreros que aseguren que ellos usan las formas en -d, el caso es que yo estas formas solo las he oído en TV o bien a personas que estaban hablando de manera muy enfática y formal.


----------



## 涼宮

IKI_75 said:


> Here is my explanation about this: In the past centuries the present _vosotros _verb forms were used as a polite way of addressing one person. Later on the _usted_ forms appeared. The movie was set in the Middle ages and that is why the female character used that form of addressing.



It may be possible, why not? In Venezeuela, Zulia, people speak in a very particular way. They use _voceo_ (like Argentina) combined with the _vosotros_ conjugation, so they say vos tenéis, vos sabéis, vos queréis, etc. when talking to 1 person. That state has a peculiar history because of the colonization and that it was isolated for some time, that's why such weird form appeared. As far as I know andaluz people or gallegos used to live there. What you may hear commonly used in Spain is the use of 'haber' as an imperative for the past form, that's how I see it, that is not used in Latin America (Except in some cases). For instance, someone breaks their laptop and someone else says ''haberla cuidado mejor!'' (Spanish people correct me if I'm wrong here )


----------



## Julvenzor

De hecho, la auténtica (tradicional) conjugación de_ vos _(anterior) es la misma que la del _vosotros_ (aparición posterior). El voseo típico del Cono Sur ha modificado a lo largo del tiempo "tenéis" por "tenés", "amáis" por "amás" sucesivamente por eliminación de la vocal débil "i". Con respecto a "haber" como imperativo, no es realmente así. Me explico, así se usa y es correcto, pero no se trata de un imperativo sino de una elipsis de recomendación o de recriminación (a ver si luego encuentro una fuente donde lo explique bien), es decir, se tiende a decir "haberlo hecho" como sustituto de "deberías haberlo hecho". Como digo no tiene valor imperativo porque no se podría sustituir por "_Habedlo hecho_", pues hace mención al pasado no al presente o futuro (propio de imperativo).

¡Saludos!


----------



## Amapolas

Es correcto lo que dice Julvenzor en el post #28. 
Como acotación, en Argentina también se usan exclamaciones del tipo de "haberla cuidado mejor".


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Para talassalum: No, ese uso puede ser habitual en Sevilla pero no en Argentina. 

Es un poco extraña la forma que el caballero (si era argentino) se dirigió a los hijos de Duvija.  Una explicación posible es que debido a la urgencia, o quizás a cierto sentido del humor, haya elegido un estilo cuasi militar.  En contextos militares o similares sí es habitual aquí (o quizás en todas partes, no lo sé de seguro) dar órdenes en infinitivo. E.g. "Romper filas!"


----------



## duvija

JorgeHoracio said:


> Para talassalum: No, ese uso puede ser habitual en Sevilla pero no en Argentina.
> 
> Es un poco extraña la forma que el caballero (si era argentino) se dirigió a los hijos de Duvija. Una explicación posible es que debido a la urgencia, o quizás a cierto sentido del humor, haya elegido un estilo cuasi militar. En contextos militares o similares sí es habitual aquí (o quizás en todas partes, no lo sé de seguro) dar órdenes en infinitivo. E.g. "Romper filas!"



Yo supuse que quiso mantener la distancia, porque no nos conocía ni tenía tanto derecho a meterse. Ni siquiera podía saber si esos eran mis hijos o mis vecinitos. Digo, sin contexto, el hombre usó el infinitivo como la forma más impersonal de dar una orden.


----------



## Wandering JJ

duvija said:


> Yo supuse que quiso mantener la distancia, porque no nos conocía ni tenía tanto derecho a meterse. Ni siquiera podía saber si esos eran mis hijos o mis vecinitos. Digo, sin contexto, el hombre usó el infinitivo como la forma más impersonal de dar una orden.



What duvija asserts is in line with how use of the infintive is described for English speakers in textbooks. Although they do not say 'an imperative' they say it is a way of giving a command when the people are not known to you. As I see it, an equivalent in English could be something like the following, spoken by a park-keeper to children playing on the grass:

- Hey, no playing on the grass! 

This 'de-personalises' the command and makes it softer than:

- Hey, do not play on the grass! or, Stop playing on the grass!

I think of duvija's quotation in Post #5 as being equivalent to something like:

- What about helping your mother to remove her bag/coat/whatever! It's not a question but a gentle suggestion/command.


----------



## duvija

Wandering JJ said:


> I think of duvija's quotation in Post #5 as being equivalent to something like:
> 
> - What about helping your mother to remove her bag/coat/whatever! It's not a question but a gentle suggestion/command.



Totally agreed. It sounded like 'how about helping your stupid mother who's tangled up in her own ...' 
And it's true that's not an 'imperative' (in English). It would be only if the words were a real order. Otherwise, it's called 'command' (which is not always softer, but pretends to be).


----------



## IKI_75

涼宮 said:


> In Venezeuela, Zulia, people speak in a very particular way. They use _voceo_ (like Argentina) combined with the _vosotros_ conjugation, so they say vos tenéis, vos sabéis, vos queréis, etc. when talking to 1 person. That state has a peculiar history because of the colonization and that it was isolated for some time, that's why such weird form appeared. As far as I know andaluz people or gallegos used to live there.



As Julvenzor said, the conjugation of the archaic _vos_ is the same as the present _vosotros_ form.
In the old Spanish language, _vos_ was used as both *second person plural* and *formal (polite) second person singular*. Both pronouns were conjugated in second person plural. This language pattern still exists in languages like French and Bulgarian (my native language). In the French language the pronoun _vous_ is used as a formal (polite) second person singular pronoun and as a second person plural pronoun.
In the Spanish language the polite _vos_ was replaced by _usted._ After that there was a period when _vos_ was used only as an informal second person plural pronoun which later became _vosotros (vos y otros). _
In Latin America _vos_ survived and still exists but as an informal second person singular pronoun (instead of _tu_) and its verb forms are similar to the archaic _vos_ verb forms. In some regions of Venezuela (as you mentioned) the conjugation is the same. 
The archaic _vos_ verb forms are the same as the modern _vosotros_ verb forms in Spain.
In Latin America the informal _vos_ goes with verb forms similar (or exactly the same in some places) to the archaic verb forms but also it goes with the possessive second person singular pronoun _tu _and the second person singular object pronoun _te. _On the other hand, the archaic formal (polite) _vos _goes with the possessive second person plural pronouns _vuestro _and _vuestra_ and the second person plural object pronoun _os_.
 
In the movie called "El labirinto del fauno", the faun (an ancient creature) uses the old Spanish. He addresses a little girl with the formal _vos_ showing respect to her. For instance, one of his lines is: "_Vos sois la princesa Moanna_".
Here is a part of the script of the movie "El laberinto del fauno" which shows how the faun (the ancient creature) uses the archaic _vos_ (and its verb forms) as a respectful singular pronoun when he address the little girl: 
 
*Ofelia:*_ -“Mi nombre es Ofelia, ¿Quién eres tú?”__
_*Fauno*_: -“¿Yo? (RISA) ¡Yo! Yo he tenido tantos nombres, nombres viejos que solo pueden pronunciar el viento y los árboles. Yo soy el monte, y el bosque y la tierra. Soy (GESTO) soy un fauno, vuestro mas humilde servidor, alteza… Vos sois la princesa Moanna, hija del rey del Belmorra, el reino subterráneo. No sois hija de hombre. La luna os engendró. En vuestro hombro izquierdo, encontrareis una marca que lo confirma. Por todo el mundo, vuestro verdadero padre hizo abrir portales que permitieran vuestro regreso. Éste, es el último de ellos. Pero debemos asegurarnos de que vuestra esencia no se ha perdido, que no os habéis vuelto una mortal. Habéis de pasar tres pruebas antes de la luna llena. Este es el libro de las Encrucijadas, cuando estéis sola, abridlo. Él os mostrará vuestro futuro, os mostrará que hacer._


----------



## IKI_75

JorgeHoracio said:


> En contextos militares o similares sí es habitual aquí (o quizás en todas partes, no lo sé de seguro) dar órdenes en infinitivo. E.g. "Romper filas!"



That`s interesting! It looks that in the army the commands are given through the infinitive when addressing 1 person or a particular group of people.
 Would you give some more information about the formal (fixed) commands in the army? Do they use the imperative as well or do they use only the infinitive?
Maybe some of the participants in this discussion have been in the army! They could help


----------



## Lurrezko

En contextos militares, por aquí lo habitual es el imperativo:_ ¡Rompan filas!_,_ ¡Descansen!_, etc.

Un saludo


----------



## IKI_75

Lurrezko said:


> En contextos militares, por aquí lo habitual es el imperativo:_ ¡Rompan filas!_,_ ¡Descansen!_, etc.
> 
> Un saludo




Obviously there is no standard. In different countries, the way the commands are given is different.


----------

